# H70 Flüssigkeit



## X Broster (21. Februar 2011)

*H70 Flüssigkeit*

Hallo Corsair,

ich bin mit dem H70 vollkommen zufrieden, doch eine Frage konnte ich mir auf der HP nicht beantworten: 

Ist die Flüssigkeit bei Austritt leitend?

Da ich kein Backplate mehr verwende und so unwahrscheinlich ein Austritt auch ist, würden 370€ in Rauch aufgehen. MfG.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: H70 Flüssigkeit*

flüssigkeit ist nicht leitend allein für sich genommen, wenn aber genügend Staub vorhanden ist im System kann bei feuchtigkeit des Staubs ein Leitender bereich entstehen


----------



## X Broster (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: H70 Flüssigkeit*

Vielen Dank.

Das beruhigt mich.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: H70 Flüssigkeit*

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

